# bridge at William & Mary



## bs0604 (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Joel_W (Mar 25, 2012)

It's ok, but could be better with a different crop or if you can re-shoot it. I would reduce the space above the bridge, which would inscrease the space given to the water and the bridges reflection. As it stands now, it's about 50/50, while 1/3 above the water line to 2/3 below the water line would be just about perfect. The woods above the bridge doesn't ad anything to your composition, and just serves to make it busier then it needs to be.

BTW, why did you decide that you needed to do this as a HDR image? There isn't a very large dynamic range to be concerned with.


----------



## killbill (Mar 25, 2012)

I digg it ...nice!


----------



## boobymonster (Mar 25, 2012)

The plants on the left side of the image are rather distracting and it could have been shot a bit tighter.


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 25, 2012)

Actually, I like how the bush doesn't block any of the bridge, and at the same time adds some definition and scale to the foreground.


----------



## Picturenut (Mar 25, 2012)

LOVE the reflection in the water!!!!! This is sooooo pretty!!

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------

